# Model 3 telematics capabilities



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

We seem to have a few "unknowns" left but I've not heard any conversations about the telematics and what we should and shouldn't expect. 
Should we expect the same as S & X, except the bits that rely on hardware that isn't there of course.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

EV4Life said:


> We seem to have a few "unknowns" left but I've not heard any conversations about the telematics and what we should and shouldn't expect.
> Should we expect the same as S & X, except the bits that rely on hardware that isn't there of course.


I'd expect mostly the same software stack with the changes for the screen orientation.


----------

